

Invest Your Time, Don't Spend It - dgallagher
http://www.boston.com/business/personalfinance/managingyourmoney/archives/2009/05/the_best_financ.html

======
trentfowler
>Listening to music and talk radio helps reduce our rage on the road, but like
television is only a mental diversion. Commercial radio will provide no real
future benefit in your life.

Surely music has value beyond mental diversion. No sources here but I think
music can have a measurable impact on mood and overall quality of life.

Edit: I completely agree about shopping though. I don't want to waste a single
second of my life shopping.

